# Can I paint trim and crown molding before putting it up?



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

After installation you will still need to fill holes and caulk- so you could do a coat and then one after.
I think it is easier/better to finish in place. Less to rack, and you can finish all the way.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi gloss is ONLY if you know how to make it PERFECT.
Satin is for everybody who is still sane..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I always sand, prime and paint one coat before installing all my trim. Far faster then trying to cut it all in.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> I always sand, prime and paint one coat before installing all my trim. Far faster then trying to cut it all in.


you are pretty unique in that respect.


----------



## ronnoez (Dec 4, 2011)

Brushjockey is right. Unless you don't intend to caulk, hole fill or sand any offset joints your better off finishing it up. Doing it the right way isn't usually the easiest way.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ronnoez said:


> Brushjockey is right. Unless you don't intend to caulk, hole fill or sand any offset joints your better off finishing it up. Doing it the right way isn't usually the easiest way.[/quote]
> 
> :no::thumbsup:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have done carpentry for over 20 yeras. Every painter I have worked with painted it before installation. Then fill nail holes and touch up.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

They can just touch up enamel after filling, after caulking all components?
That would not be acceptable in my world.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer painting it after its up, as you still have to caulk and fill nail holes. You can't just touch up trim, as it usually will flash. Meaning you will have to paint from one joint to the next, so your better off painting it after its up. Even in new construction I wait to paint trim until after its been installed. If there was an easier, faster way that would still produce a quality finish I would be utilizing it, but havnt found an easier faster way, other than paint after installation


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> I prefer painting it after its up, as you still have to caulk and fill nail holes. You can't just touch up trim, as it usually will flash. Meaning you will have to paint from one joint to the next, so your better off painting it after its up. Even in new construction I wait to paint trim until after its been installed. If there was an easier, faster way that would still produce a quality finish I would be utilizing it, but havnt found an easier faster way, other than paint after installation


 
There you go:thumbsup:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

housepaintingny said:


> I prefer painting it after its up, as you still have to caulk and fill nail holes. You can't just touch up trim, as it usually will flash. Meaning you will have to paint from one joint to the next, so your better off painting it after its up. Even in new construction I wait to paint trim until after its been installed. If there was an easier, faster way that would still produce a quality finish I would be utilizing it, but havnt found an easier faster way, other than paint after installation


That's an oft repeated phrase around here, both explicit and implied.
People trying to reinvent the process. :no:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of the time I do use enamel for the trim and use painters puddy or Fast and Final to fill the nail holes and have never seen it flash.
A DIY trying to cut in the back side of trim at the wall line will have blue tape every where which will peel off the paint on the wall and paint will get in under it in some places. If it's preprimed and prepainted there's 0 cut in time.
Other reasons to prefinish.
There's a lot less chance of dripping paint on the floors.
We have tryed it both ways and found we lost at least a whole day by painting it after it was hung when doing a whole house.
Also it came out with cleaner paint lines because your not trying to cut in where the casing meets the window stools, no paint on the window sashes that needs to be wiped off, not having to try and paint the base board where it meets the flooring.
If it's new constrution we can set the trim up outside and spray it for an even smoother finish.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Most of the time I do use enamel for the trim and use painters puddy or Fast and Final to fill the nail holes and have never seen it flash.
> A DIY trying to cut in the back side of trim at the wall line will have blue tape every where which will peel off the paint on the wall and paint will get in under it in some places. If it's preprimed and prepainted there's 0 cut in time.
> Other reasons to prefinish.
> There's a lot less chance of dripping paint on the floors.
> ...


You're not a painter, but someone who sees the painting as just one more part of a larger project that needs to be done. That's a purely production formula, and *not* what we're trying to teach people here. All of the things that you point to as advantages are what painting is actually about. How do you caulk the trim to the wall after both are final finished? Touching up trim is not as difficult as touching up walls, but if you have dozens/hundreds of touch-ups, I can't see how that wouldn't be visible. And, if you use enamel on the trim _most of the time_, what do you use the remainder of the times? Just some thoughts.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

And if you are doing an entire room redo- there is an order that makes it work-
Prime all ( appropriately)
finish ceiling
Install ww if needed ( pre priming it and a coat is ok- I think it is more of a hassle to set up to do that than to just wait until its up)
fill, caulk sand ww
2 coats finish ww
Tape only where spatters will fall ( mostly base)
Paint walls- hand cutting sides of things- much easier than cutting ww to walls

There are variations to this , but this is a VERY common order of procedure which makes it work more efficiently


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I put two coats of paint on all my bedroom trim (baseboard, wainscoting, chair rail, crown molding), installed it, filled any nail holes/gaps, then did touch ups. The touch ups are impossible to find, but I used a high quality off white paint, so maybe that makes a difference


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

shazapple said:


> I put two coats of paint on all my bedroom trim (baseboard, wainscoting, chair rail, crown molding), installed it, filled any nail holes/gaps, then did touch ups. The touch ups are impossible to find, but I used a high quality off white paint, so maybe that makes a difference


Yes, but is anything caulked to the walls?


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> They can just touch up enamel after filling, after caulking all components?
> That would not be acceptable in my world.


Not in mine either.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Most of the time I do use enamel for the trim and use painters puddy or Fast and Final to fill the nail holes and have never seen it flash.
> A DIY trying to cut in the back side of trim at the wall line will have blue tape every where which will peel off the paint on the wall and paint will get in under it in some places. If it's preprimed and prepainted there's 0 cut in time.
> Other reasons to prefinish.
> There's a lot less chance of dripping paint on the floors.
> ...


If you are doing new construction, where you are painting everything, ceilings, walls, and trim, might I suggest painting the trim before the walls. This eliminates having to cut the outer edge of the trim, it's much faster and easier to cut the wall. I do all my trim except for the baseboard before I paint the walls.


----------

